# How do you get fur out of towels in laundry?



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

I am so embarrassed by my inability to keep dog hair out of practically everything, I cook stuff and cant share any of it because theres without a doubt at least one dog hair in it. My worst problem is the dishtowels. I let dishes dry on the rack because drying with a towel leaves hair on them. I will try softener sheets on the clothes, but they make towels completely unabsorbant. I just made a pumpkin roll and had to figure out something other than a towel to roll it with. 
-update, the washer just sprung a leak in the tub so I can await any suggestions untill I can find a new washer.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

My dryer does it for me.even on air tumble I always seem to et rid of most of the hair just make sure to keep the filter clear too!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, my dryer does a pretty good job for me. Even with my grooming towels, they come clean enough that I can wipe my face with them if I need to. It's kind of fun to pull the big wad of hair out of the lint trap after the drying cycle is done!


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds like more of an issue with the dryer. My dryer gets all of the hair out. I will say though that I just had to replace my dryer last week and the new one gets WAY more hair stuck in the lint filter so I think different dryers can be better.


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

Please give me the brand/model etc. of your dryer if possible. I'm shopping for the washer (possibly dryer) today and need suggestions.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Heck, my dryer is an ancient used model I got from the second-hand store! Any dryer that works should do the job.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Try putting in two dryer sheets- I use unscented- to remove the static cling. That helps with the hair stuck to the microfleece blanket


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've found the following works well for me -

(1) Wash your laundry using laundry soap AND liquid fabric softener.
(2) Dry your laundry with dryer sheets.

This seems to get rid of most of the dog hair, even on those hair-attracting garments. I have some Under Armor pull-over jacket/shirts that attract hair and other things (like fuzzies from the laundry) like crazy but the dryer sheets get rid of that.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with dryer and dryer sheets. Gets out the horse hair, dog hair and rabbit fur. A few hairs in the food? Oh well. No biggie. LOL!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take the towels outdoors and shake
them before putting them in the washer.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ditto to the dryer suggestion...we just got a new front loading washer and between that and the dryer, gets most the dog hair out, even the dog towels used for drying dogs or dog beds!
I know it works because the hair is always in the lint trap.
Have you cleaned out the dryer vent lately? Maybe you're backed up there.


----------



## TaraWildes (Sep 2, 2010)

Get some dryer balls. I think they knock the fur out!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Shake all of your laundry out first, and buy one of those lovely brushes designed to brush hair from fabric. I also recommend washing towels, hand towels, bed sheets, face cloths etc separately.


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It seems dryer sheets greatly reduce the absorbancy. The dryer was my grandmas, who knows the age. It only has a hotter than **** heat setting and a timer. The fur is probably melting on. Lol


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I always thought towels (and clothes) came with fur on them straight from the store? I never thought to try to get it off of them.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Cammotwin said:


> Thanks everyone. It seems dryer sheets greatly reduce the absorbancy.


I used to find that, but now not so much, I use the unscented "free" sheets. A youngun and a hypochondriac husband who thinks scented stuff affects his skin made me change and I have noticed a difference in absorbancy and just the way they feel.
I just have a super cheap Roper (seriously they are the cheapest name out there) and use the sensor dry on the driest setting.


----------

